# [OT] mp3 + ogg + Software + (hörbare) Unterschiede

## Shadows

Hi zusammen.

Ich frage mich gerade, wo hörbare Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Formaten und der jeweiligen Bitrate bei mp3 respektive Qualität bei ogg liegen? Ich persönlich kann keine raushören, Unterschiede in der Dateigröße aber sehr wohl, ebenso in der Geschwindigkeit.

Beispiel:

Ich hab zu hause das Album von den Fugees zum Testen genommen, Originaltitel: "Fugees - the score"

Gerippt hab ich die Files über den File-Manager von KDE (also kio_audio). Gerippt hab ich dabei das gesamte Album erstmal. Gerippt habe ich in drei Einstellungen:

 MP3, 192 KBps: Größe aller Files: ca. 100 MB, Speed: ca. 50 KB/s

 OGG, Qualität 5: Größe aller Files: ca. 70 MB, Speed: ca. 28 KB/s

 OGG, Qualität 3: Größe aller Files: ca. 55 MB, Speed: ca. 25 KB/s

Die Speed ist jetzt nur so aus dem Kopf genommen, bei den beiden OGG-Durchgängen meine ich sogar, wäre die Speed fast gleich gewesen. Das Rippen selber hat natürlich relativ lange gedauert, locker halbe Stunde und mehr. Kumpels haben mir erzählt, die würden eine CD in ca. 10 Mins durchjagen - irgendwie glaub ich das aber nich so richtig, und davon live überzeugen konnte ich mich bei denen noch nicht. Alles auf PC #2 gemacht, mit eigentlich recht flottem TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1612.

Jetzt habe ich mal dazu einige Fragen:

1. Wie schnell läuft das bei Euch so ab?

2. Hat irgendjemand schon mal wirklich hörbare Unterschiede zwischen zum Beispiel den drei oben gewählten Varianten gehört? Ich irgendwie nicht. Und wenn es keine dramatisch hörbaren Unterschiede gibt wüsste ich nicht, warum ich soviel Speicherplatz verbrauchen sollte, wenn auch Quali 3 bei ogg ausreichen sollte.

3. Was benutzt Ihr so zum Rippen? Besonders interessieren mich Progs, die automatisch Track-Informationen per CDDB einholen und als id3-Tag einfügen und entsprechend auch schon die Dateinamen nach konfigurierbaren Masken benennen. Ideal wäre noch eine Soft, die gleichzeitig auch noch eine Anpassung der Lautstärke vornehmen würde. Jetzt kann man das manuell machen in dem man erst nach wav rippt, normalize drüber laufen lässt und dann nach ogg codiert, aber ich hätte gerne eine One-Click-Lösung a la kio_audio. Kann man auch k3b für sowas missbrauchen? Nutzt ja normalize soweit ich weiß.

4. Kenn einer von Euch Software, die automatisch id3-Tags an bereits nach mp3 / ogg codierten Dateien per CDDB oder ähnlichem ausfüllt?

Greetz

Shad

----------

## sarahb523

ich rippe mit k3b. Ich mache alles in mp3 128bit und hatte damit noch nie probleme. CDDB bietet k3b auch. Eine normalize funktion war glaub ich auch drin. Allerdings über unterschiede in qualität zu mp3 und ogg kann ich nix sagen, da ich ogg bisher nicht verwendet habe.

----------

## Tuna

natürlich gibt es unterschiede. wenn du sie nicht hörst, hast du entweder kein hochqualitatives equipment, deine ohren sind schlecht.. oder man hört es einfach nicht. sprich.. wenn es sich für dich gut anhört.. alles wunderbar.

zu den andere themen noch 2 tips. .ogg dateien bitte nicht mit id3 tags verhunzen. .ogg hat ein eigenes system zum taggen der files. mit id3 tags machen einige player sogar probleme.

am besten auch kein normalize auf den song anwenden. lieber mp3gain oder vorbisgain. damit wird die original datei nicht verändert, und die lautstärke wird beim abspielen angepasst (braucht natürlich einen entsprechenden player).

----------

## jazzesnee

Also, das mit den Qualitätsunterschieden kommt auch stark auf die verwendeten Boxen und auch auf deine Ohren an  :Wink: . Gerade OGG ist aber qualitativ in den niedrigeren Bitraten mit höheren MP3-Bitraten fast gleichwertig. 

An meinen PC-Boxen kann ich MP3s ab 128-160 kbit/s gut hören, darunter gibt es aber schon hörbare Unterschiede. Wenn ich eine MP3 mit 128 kbit/s an der Stereoanlage höre, kann ich aber auch schon leichte qualitative Mängel feststellen.

Ich verwende MP3 hauptsächlich aus Kompatibilitätsgründen zu meinem MP3-Player, ansonsten würde ich wohl aufgrund der geringeren Bitraten auf OGG umsteigen. 

Als Software verwende ich Grip, welches eigentlich nur ein Frontend für diverse Ripper und Encoder (MP3/Ogg/...) ist, aber wunderbar läuft. Es hat auch eine CDDB-Anbindung und setzt automatisch Dateinamen und ID3-Tags.

Bei mir werden CDs mit 5-6facher Geschwindigkeit ausgelesen, ein 70-Minuten-Album braucht also rund eine Viertelstunde. Ich glaube aber, dass ich mit anderen Rippern noch bessere Ergebnisse erzielen kann, unter Windows habe ich mit dem gleichen Laufwerk (LiteOn LTD-166) nämlich schon mit 10-15facher Geschwindigkeit rippen können.

----------

## dertobi123

Erstmal: Was ist bei OGG Qualität 3 und was Qualität 5? Was für Bitraten?

 *Shadows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Wie schnell läuft das bei Euch so ab?
> 
> 

 

Entscheidende Faktoren sind a) das CD-ROM Laufwerk und b) die CPU. Hier gehts (rein subjektiv natürlich) "schnell".

 *Shadows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Hat irgendjemand schon mal wirklich hörbare Unterschiede zwischen zum Beispiel den drei oben gewählten Varianten gehört? Ich irgendwie nicht. Und wenn es keine dramatisch hörbaren Unterschiede gibt wüsste ich nicht, warum ich soviel Speicherplatz verbrauchen sollte, wenn auch Quali 3 bei ogg ausreichen sollte.

 

Nein. Irgendeine Zeitung (c't?) hatte das mal mit Leuten die auch beruflich mit Musik und "Klangqualität" zu tun haben getestet, selbst diese konnten nicht immer Unterschiede zwischen MP3, Ogg und unkomprimierten Waves feststellen.

 *Shadows wrote:*   

> 3. Was benutzt Ihr so zum Rippen? Besonders interessieren mich Progs, die automatisch Track-Informationen per CDDB einholen und als id3-Tag einfügen und entsprechend auch schon die Dateinamen nach konfigurierbaren Masken benennen. Ideal wäre noch eine Soft, die gleichzeitig auch noch eine Anpassung der Lautstärke vornehmen würde. 

 

grip, sound-juicer

Eine Lösung mit integrierter Normalisierung ist mir nicht bekannt.

----------

## primat

Ich rippe nur mit abcde! Eines der besten shell scripte die ich kenne!

Gruss

----------

## Tuna

codec verlgeiche mit normal sterblichen menschen gibt es hier

http://www.rjamorim.com/test/

vorbis Q3 ist glaub ich nominal 112kbps und

vorbis Q5 so um die 160. kann aber gut sein dass cih mich irre.. ich weiss nur das Q4 bei 128 ist.

----------

## theche

ich nehm nur noch ogg mit q3... mp3s hatte ich nur in 160 kBit+ weil ich bei den anderen immer die filter beim schlagzeug (genauer bei den snares) gehört hatte. ogg q3 ist wirklich gut.

zum rippen abcde...ist brauchbar. 

zur geschwindigkeit: es gibt cd laufwerke die 50 fach lesen (daten) aber nur 8 fach audio rippen können ohne fehler... abcde encodet während das nächste lied gerippt wird, hier kein zeitverlust (wenn cpu ausreichend dimensioniert...)

----------

## Lenz

Also ich verwende lossy nur noch MPC weil der klang einfach am transparentesten von allen lossy-Codecs ist. MP3 verwende ich höchstens noch wenn ich mal Hardwareunterstützung brauche. Ansonsten verwende ich aber eigentlich nur noch flac (free lossless audio codec), weil man sich da jederzeit problem- und verlustlos _das_ lossy-Format herstellen kann, dass gerade angesagt ist.

----------

## MatzeOne

*siehe sig*  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Carlo

Wer bei 128kbps keinen Unterschied hört, hat entweder ein schlechtes Gehör oder ist auf dumpfes Technogedröhne fixiert. 

Flac ist, was die Zukunftssicherheit angeht, sicherlich erste Wahl. Hat schon mal jemand TTA ausprobiert?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Wer bei 128kbps keinen Unterschied hört, hat entweder ein schlechtes Gehör oder ist auf dumpfes Technogedröhne fixiert. 

 

Nicht zwangsläufig. Ein entscheidender Faktor ist die Hardware, billige PC Boxen machen einen anderen Sound als Boxen von Bose, irgendein Onboard Chip macht anderen Sound als eine "richtige" Soundkarte, irgendein kleines Headset liefert anderen Sound als ein Pendant von AKG oder Sennheiser. Das menschliche Gehör ist nicht zwangsläufig der begrenzende Faktor. Auch spielt die Musik selber eine entscheidende Rolle, bei aktueller "Pop"-Musik (deren "Sound" bis zum Tode maximiert und optimiert wird) ist es schwerer Unterschiede festzustellen, als bei z.b. klassischen Stüclen.

Alles eine Frage der Betrachtung, je nach Ansatz (und Testverfahren) hat jeder Codec seine Berechtigung und Vorteile. Bei 128kbps muss man nicht Zwangsweise einen Unterschied feststellen  :Wink: 

----------

## Carlo

@dertobi123: Okay, das habe ich vorausgesetzt. Wer sich Musik über 40 Brüllwürfel reinzieht, dem ist genausowenig zu helfen, wie einigen spinnerten Audiophilen, die mit Unsummen ihre Imagination befriedigen.

----------

## lefou

Bester Ripper ink. taggen ist abcde!

Ich höre sehr oft Misstöne in mp3-Dateien, die bei 128 kb gemacht wurden. Extrems bei Filmen, die Audio mit geringerer Bitrate haben.

Ganz anders bei Ogg-Vorbis. Alle meine Musikdatei in Ogg bei Q 3 sind tadellos. Filme in Stereo mit max. 64 kBit/s sind auch noch perfekt, d.h. selbst bei Explosionen, Wasserrauschen, klass. Musik noch ohne Artefakte anzuhören. Klare Empfehlung: OGG-VORBIS.

Lasst uns auf noch mehr Hardware Ogg-Player warten  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Wer sich Musik über 40 Brüllwürfel reinzieht, dem ist genausowenig zu helfen, wie einigen spinnerten Audiophilen, die mit Unsummen ihre Imagination befriedigen.

 

Naja, im Normalfall reicht mir Musik aus (naja, nen paar mehr als 40 Euro warens glaub ich schon) meinen Brüllwürfeln (und Soundkarte mit emu10k1 Chip), ich setz mich dann aber auch nicht mit der Qualität von Codecs auseinander. Für den "Otto-Normal-Verbraucher" ist es aus rein qualitativen Erwägungen imho egal welcher Codec verwendet wird.

 *lefou wrote:*   

> Lasst uns auf noch mehr Hardware Ogg-Player warten

 

Gibts da schon welche?

----------

## Aldo

Also bei Techno, House und wie die ganzen Midi-Sequencen (mehr ist es ja nicht) heißen, da höre ich keinen großen Unterschied zwischen MP3 und Ogg-Vorbis.

Wo ich einen klaren Unterschied höre sind Live-Alben mit "handgemachter" Musik.

Krasses Beispiel: Metallica - Nothing else matters (live)

Probiert es mal aus, Ogg-Vorbis ist hier deutlich besser (imho).

Während bei MP3 das Klatschen der Zuhörer zu einem "Rauschen" wird bleibt bei Vorbis ein irgendwie "klarer" Sound. Die räumliche Auflösung bleibt auch irgendwie besser erhalten

Also meine Wahl ist ganz klar Ogg-Vorbis.

P.S. Ich nutze -q4.5 bei oggenc

----------

## lefou

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Gibts da schon welche?

 

Soviel ich weiß, gibt ein paar, aber ich kann dir leider nicht sagen welche. Die c't hat mal irgendsowas berichtet.   :Question: 

Laß es mich wissen, wenn Du einen gefunden hast der klein ist, 'ne Festplatte hat und ewig läuft   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inte

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *lefou wrote:*   Lasst uns auf noch mehr Hardware Ogg-Player warten Gibts da schon welche?

 

Würde mich wundern, denn ... *http://www.vorbis.com/faq-de.psp#support wrote:*   

> Welche Hardware unterstützt Ogg Vorbis?
> 
> Hardwareseitig haben iObjects Unterstützung für Ogg Vorbis in ihrem Dadio 2.0 OS verkündet, welches für portable Audioplayer entworfen wurde. Diese Entwicklung sollte, zusammen mit anderen Hardwareanbietern, versichern, dass Ogg Vorbis-Unterstützung in zukünftiger Audiohardware für den Massenmarkt weit verbreitet sein wird.

 

Gruß, Inte.

EDIT: Die englische FAQ verweist auf ein Wiki (http://wiki.xiph.org/VorbisHardware), das momentan nicht erreichbar ist, aber einige Geräte auflisten soll.

----------

## mondauge

Also ich rippe mit kaudiocreator. Der bietet schöne Optionen zum rippen an und kann, wie wohl die meisten ripper Programme, auch mit den entsprechenden Encodern ein ogg bzw. mp3 erzeugen. CDDB Support is auch drin. Das ganze integriert sich schön in die KDE  :Smile: 

Formatmäßig nehme ich lieber ogg, hauptsächlich weil es frei verfügbar ist. Qualitativ kann ich keine Unterschiede zwischen nem ogg und nem mp3 ausmachen, was wohl aber an meinem Equipment liegt. Zum anhören klingt es aber allemal ganz gut. Bei der ogg Qualität nehm ich normalerweise q6.

mondauge

----------

## Empire

iRiver hat einige Player mit OGG Unterstützung.

Ich selbst hab keinen, aber mein Freund, und der scheint Recht zufrieden damit.

----------

## Lenz

 *lefou wrote:*   

> Bester Ripper ink. taggen ist abcde!

 

 *abcde Man-Page wrote:*   

> 
> 
>    abcde requires the following backend tools to work:
> 
>        *      An Ogg/Vorbis, MP3, FLAC or Ogg/Speex encoder (oggenc,  vorbize,
> ...

 

Somit ist abcde weder Ripper und noch Encoder sondern jediglich ein Skript, welches den Vorgang automatisiert und die jeweiligen Programme aufruft. abcde ist nicht schlecht, aber hat IMO auch einige Schwachpunkte.

Leider gibt es für Linux immer noch keinen Ripper der an EAC (http://www.exactaudiocopy.de) heranreicht. Nein, auch cdparanoia nicht  :Wink: .

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Wo ich einen klaren Unterschied höre sind Live-Alben mit "handgemachter" Musik.
> 
> Krasses Beispiel: Metallica - Nothing else matters (live)
> 
> Probiert es mal aus, Ogg-Vorbis ist hier deutlich besser (imho).
> ...

 

Meinst du die Version vom Album "S&M"?

----------

## Aldo

 *Quote:*   

> Meinst du die Version vom Album "S&M"?

 

Genau die.

"Hero of the day" von S&M zeigt auch sehr schön die Unterschiede zwischen MP3 und Ogg-Vorbis.

Vor allem am Anfang und Ende des Stückes.

Einfach mal mit einem "guten" Kopfhörer anhören.

----------

## Lenz

Ah, das Album hab ich hier in flac. Ist echt ein gutes Album. Werd mal in ogg und mp3 @ 128 kbps (VBR) transcodieren und mir nochmal ein Bild von der Sache zu machen.

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Aldo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Meinst du die Version vom Album "S&M"? 
> 
> Genau die.
> 
> "Hero of the day" von S&M zeigt auch sehr schön die Unterschiede zwischen MP3 und Ogg-Vorbis.
> ...

 

selbst bei "hero of the day" aus dem album load maße ich mir an unterschiede zu hören. die s&m-version kann ich grade nicht testen, weil ich meiner mum das album geschenkt hab   :Embarassed: 

----------

## EOF

Von welchen 128kbps specht ihr eigentlich ? Ich hoffe es nutzt keiner mehr CBR oder vergleicht CBR files mit VBR ...

http://www.audiohq.de/index.php?showtopic=15

----------

## makukasutota

Ich habe mal ein bisschen auf iRiver rumgeguckt und da findet man bei den aktuellen Playern zwar keine Standart ogg-Unterstüzung aber es gibt zumindest Beta-Firmware's die OGG-Support mit reinbringen sollen. Desweiteren habe ich schon vor Monaten bei Giga-Help (eine Fernsehsendung auf NBC über Computer für Jugendliche) gehört das es einige (!) Hersteller geben soll die bereits ihre Firmwares geupdated haben. Man sollte sich am besten Mal auf Supportwebseiten von den "großen" Firmen umgucken.

Zu dem Thema Rippen: Zu dem Thema kann ich kaum was sagen, ich höre fast nie Musik, wenn ich es höre dann nehme ich es mir von MTV auf (TV-Karte). Zum Aufnehmen nutze ich MP3.

P.S.: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit Mencoder ogg aufnehmen zu können? Folgendes steht an der Stelle (mit mp3): -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=128

Edit: Mist, hab bei den iRiver bei der falschen Produktreihe geguckt. Nun ja, bei den MP3(OGG)-Playern wird es schon eine ganze Zeit unterstützt. Bei den Diskmans wird es nur bei dem aktuellsten Modell + aktuellster Beta Software unterstützt.

----------

## miroe

 *makukasutota wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Mist, hab bei den iRiver bei der falschen Produktreihe geguckt. Nun ja, bei den MP3(OGG)-Playern wird es schon eine ganze Zeit unterstützt. Bei den Diskmans wird es nur bei dem aktuellsten Modell + aktuellster Beta Software unterstützt.

 

Der Sonicblue Rio Karma bietet auch OGG-Unterstützung, hat sogar an der Basisstation einen Netzwerkanschluß und soll sich über einen Browser auch unter Linux befüllen und fernsteuern lassen. Habe bisher nur drüber gelesen, leider keine eigenen Erfahrungen.

Gruß

Micha

----------

## Shadows

@sarahb523:

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> ich rippe mit k3b. Ich mache alles in mp3 128bit und hatte damit noch nie probleme.

 

Ja, um Probleme ging es mir auch nicht, eher um die Qualität. Bei MP3 mit 128 kbs hörst Du zum Beispiel durchaus Unterschiede zur CD, zum Beispiel im Auto mit einigermaßen vernünftigem Equipment (also nicht der 50? Verstärker aus dem Angebot beim Ich-bin-doch-nich-blöd-"Fach"markt...)

Aber ok, dann schau ich mir mal k3b an - wenn ich es denn morgen endlich mal installieren kann, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema... thx erstmal.

@Tuna:

 *Tuna wrote:*   

> natürlich gibt es unterschiede. wenn du sie nicht hörst, hast du entweder kein hochqualitatives equipment, deine ohren sind schlecht.. oder man hört es einfach nicht. sprich.. wenn es sich für dich gut anhört.. alles wunderbar. 

 

Ok, soweit ist klar. Ich habe zu hause sicherlich kein hochqualitatives Equipment - der Verstärker, an dem ich meinen PC angeschlossen habe, hat noch zwei schöne, lange Nadeln und wiegt gut ein paar Kilo...

Der springende Punkt ist nur, wenn ich schon was mache, dann gerne richtig und mit ein wenig Weitsicht, sprich:

Das Equipment kann sich ändern, und da ich den Großteil meiner CD's zu hause auch in ein paar Jahren noch gut finden werde, will ich dann nicht alles nochmal machen müssen nur weil ich dann auf einmal feststellen muss "Hey, hört sich ja richtig scheiße an auf der neuen Anlage...". Das gleiche, wenn man mal auf Party's geht, im Auto oder sonstwas. Deswegen, ich will jetzt den besten Kompromiß zwischen Dateigröße und Qualität finden, wobei die Gewichtung etwas stärker auf der Qualität liegt.

Und gerade, weil mein Equipment zu hause nicht das beste ist, hätte ich halt gerne mal ein paar Aussagen gehört von Leuten, die da was besseres (und vielleicht auch bessere Ohren) haben. MP3 mit 196 kbs ist schon nicht schlecht - nur hör ich da ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied zum OGG in Qualität 3. Generell wird ja empfohlen, für möglichst annähernde CD-Qualität den Wert 5 zu nehmen. Das sind aber wieder 15%-20% Unterschied in der Dateigröße, und auch da höre ich irgendwie keinen Unterschied - wie gesagt, ich, mit meinem jetzigen Equipment nicht.

 *Tuna wrote:*   

> zu den andere themen noch 2 tips. .ogg dateien bitte nicht mit id3 tags verhunzen. .ogg hat ein eigenes system zum taggen der files. mit id3 tags machen einige player sogar probleme.

 

Auch klar, aber das sollten die entsprechenden Progs doch automatisch machen denke ich? Wie kann man denn erkennen, welche Art von Meta-Informationen in den Files gespeichert ist? Gibt es zum taggen gute Alternativen zu easytag, die auch die richtigen Tags setzen?

 *Tuna wrote:*   

> am besten auch kein normalize auf den song anwenden. lieber mp3gain oder vorbisgain. damit wird die original datei nicht verändert, und die lautstärke wird beim abspielen angepasst (braucht natürlich einen entsprechenden player).

 

Normalize würde ich auch nur für Dateien nehme, die ich gerade frisch rippe. Solange die noch im wav-Format sind, entsteht dabei ja kein Qualitätsverlust. Wenn die Datei natürlich schon kodiert ist, sieht da Sache natürlich anders aus, da man erst zurück-konvertieren müsste nach wav und dann nochmal kodieren nach MP3/OGG, was natürlich die Qualität der Datei senken würde. Für sowas sind vorbisgain/mp3gain natürlich besser geeignet.

@jazzesnee:

 *jazzesnee wrote:*   

> Als Software verwende ich Grip, welches eigentlich nur ein Frontend für diverse Ripper und Encoder (MP3/Ogg/...) ist, aber wunderbar läuft. Es hat auch eine CDDB-Anbindung und setzt automatisch Dateinamen und ID3-Tags.

 

Oki, dann schau ich mir das mal an, thx.

 *jazzesnee wrote:*   

> Bei mir werden CDs mit 5-6facher Geschwindigkeit ausgelesen, ein 70-Minuten-Album braucht also rund eine Viertelstunde.

 

Sprichst Du jetzt hier nur vom Rippen oder kodierst Du dabei auch gleich nach MP3/OGG?

@dertobi123:

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Erstmal: Was ist bei OGG Qualität 3 und was Qualität 5? Was für Bitraten? 

 

```
file /mnt/data/Multimedia/Music/Unsorted\ and\ New/Fugees\ -\ the\ score\ \(OGG-Quality\ -\ {3,5}\)/Fugees\ \[the\ score\]\ -\ 01.\ Red\ Intro.ogg

/mnt/data/Multimedia/Music/Unsorted and New/Fugees - the score (OGG-Quality - 3)/Fugees [the score] - 01. Red Intro.ogg: Ogg data, Vorbis audio, stereo, 44100 Hz, ~112001 bps, created by: Xiph.Org libVorbis I (post-1.0 CVS)

/mnt/data/Multimedia/Music/Unsorted and New/Fugees - the score (OGG-Quality - 5)/Fugees [the score] - 01. Red Intro.ogg: Ogg data, Vorbis audio, stereo, 44100 Hz, ~160003 bps, created by: Xiph.Org libVorbis I (post-1.0 CVS)
```

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Nein. Irgendeine Zeitung (c't?) hatte das mal mit Leuten die auch beruflich mit Musik und "Klangqualität" zu tun haben getestet, selbst diese konnten nicht immer Unterschiede zwischen MP3, Ogg und unkomprimierten Waves feststellen.
> 
> grip, sound-juicer 
> 
> Eine Lösung mit integrierter Normalisierung ist mir nicht bekannt.

 

Jupp, war die c't gewesen, is auch schon was länger her.

Schau ich mir mal an die beiden, thx.

@primat:

 *primat wrote:*   

> Ich rippe nur mit abcde! Eines der besten shell scripte die ich kenne!

 

Ok, mal gespannt, was das so drauf hat, thx.

@theche:

 *theche wrote:*   

> zur geschwindigkeit: es gibt cd laufwerke die 50 fach lesen (daten) aber nur 8 fach audio rippen können ohne fehler... abcde encodet während das nächste lied gerippt wird, hier kein zeitverlust (wenn cpu ausreichend dimensioniert...)

 

Ja, reines rippen habe ich vor ca. nem Jahr mal auf Maschine #1 (sig) mit bereits erwähntem Toshiba DVD-ROM SD-M1612 gemacht, da habe ich konstant ca. 10x gehabt. Aber halt noch kein kodieren nebenher, auf der Gurkenmaschine ist das halt super lahm...

Aber versteh ich das mit abcde richtig, dass es also einfach schon mal Lied 2 weiter rippt obwohl es eigentlich noch Lied 1 kodiert? Das hat mich beim kio_audio nämlich immer genervt, weil das Rippen selbst ja nicht so die CPU-Zeit kostet, aber der eigentlich Fehleranfällig Part an der ganzen Geschichte ist. Deswegen wäre es natürlich wünschenswert, wenn er möglichst schnell damit fertig ist, um Knacksern & Co. erst gar keine Chance zu geben.

@Lenz:

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Also ich verwende lossy nur noch MPC weil der klang einfach am transparentesten von allen lossy-Codecs ist. MP3 verwende ich höchstens noch wenn ich mal Hardwareunterstützung brauche. Ansonsten verwende ich aber eigentlich nur noch flac (free lossless audio codec), weil man sich da jederzeit problem- und verlustlos _das_ lossy-Format herstellen kann, dass gerade angesagt ist.

 

Jupp, mit FLAC hatte ich auch schon überlegt, hab dazu aber keine Erfahrungswerte. Wie groß wäre so ein File im Vergleich zu MP3/OGG?

Und was ist MPC? Hab ich bisher noch nichts von gehört.

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Somit ist abcde weder Ripper und noch Encoder sondern jediglich ein Skript, welches den Vorgang automatisiert und die jeweiligen Programme aufruft.

 

Ist ja auch vollkommen ok, mir ist das sogar lieber so. Es ist viel besser, bereits ein bestehendes Tool zu nutzen (wenn es gut ist versteht sich) als gleich das Rad nochmal neu zu erfinden. Alleine zum taggen gibt es schon 3 libs (vielleicht sogar noch mehr, hab noch nich mal richtig danach gesucht) - von Tag-Progs mal ganz zu schweigen. Wozu frag ich mich da nur? Lieber ein Tool, aber dafür ein vernünftiges.

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Leider gibt es für Linux immer noch keinen Ripper der an EAC (http://www.exactaudiocopy.de) heranreicht. Nein, auch cdparanoia nicht.

 

Ok, dann frag ich mich aber gleich: Was kann EAC, was cdparanoia nich kann? Geschwindigkeitstest habe ich jetzt zwar noch keine gemacht, aber da das Koden (gerade bei meinen Systemen) eh nie auch nur annähernd so schnell sein wird wenn ich selbst nur mit 4x rippen würde, ist Speed eh kein Thema. Und fehlerfrei rippt cdparanoia allemale - und darauf kommt's ja hauptsächlich an. Oder gibt's da jetzt noch was, dass EAC so hervorhebt?

Aso, wennste schon am Metallica-Album testest, dann teste doch bitte mal die verschiedenen Qualitäten (3 und 5 hauptsächlich) bei OGG - da würden mich die Unterschiede eher interessieren. Dass MP3 erst ab 192kbs interessant ist (sowohl in Bezug auf Größe als auch auf Qualität) weiß ich bereits  :Wink: 

@lefou + Aldo:

Jupp, derzeit favorisiere ich auch ganz klar OGG, kleiner, bessere Qualität und dann auch noch frei - was will man mehr  :Smile: 

Mich würde nur interessieren, ob man den Unterschied bei OGG Quali 3 und Quali 4.5 hört?

Greetz

Shad

Argh! Ist doch größer geworden, sollte demnächst mal schneller auf so Threads antworten, dann kann ich mir so Monster-Posts sparen... wenn da der Browser gecrasht wäre...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Lenz

 *Shadows wrote:*   

> Jupp, mit FLAC hatte ich auch schon überlegt, hab dazu aber keine Erfahrungswerte. Wie groß wäre so ein File im Vergleich zu MP3/OGG?

 

Das kommt ganz auf die Musikrichtung drauf an. Während beispielsweise die meisten Lieder von Metallica nur auf 60%-70% der ursprünglichen Größe der WAV-Datei (PCM-Stream im WAV-Container) kommen, schaffen es die meisten Enya-Lieder auf etwa 30% der Ursprungsgröße.

Das waren jetzt zwei Extreme, durchschnittlich würde ich so auf etwa 60% Tippen. Also sind die Dateien im vergleich mit MP3, Ogg, MPC und Konsorten noch recht groß, aber eben deutlich kleiner als die unkomprimierten WAV-Dateien. Zudem hat man ein gutes Tagging-Format (OGG-Tags) und ReplayGain. In Anbetracht der immer größer und preiswerter werdenden Festplatten kann man die Größe der Dateien wohl bald vernachlässigen. Mir ist das jetzt schon egal, ich habs immer noch nicht geschafft meine 120 GB Platte auch nur annähernd vollzubekommen.

 *Shadows wrote:*   

> Und was ist MPC? Hab ich bisher noch nichts von gehört.

 

Da schaust du am besten hier, ist sozusagen der Codec der Audiophilen. Seitdem das Format OpenSource ist, ist die Linuxunterstützung mittlerweile auch weiter vorangeschritten. So gibt es den Encoder/Decoder in den Musepack-Tools und ein xmms-Plugin, dass jetzt auch endlich die APEv2-Tags lesen kann.

 *Shadows wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Somit ist abcde weder Ripper und noch Encoder sondern jediglich ein Skript, welches den Vorgang automatisiert und die jeweiligen Programme aufruft. 
> 
> Ist ja auch vollkommen ok, mir ist das sogar lieber so. Es ist viel besser, bereits ein bestehendes Tool zu nutzen (wenn es gut ist versteht sich) als gleich das Rad nochmal neu zu erfinden. Alleine zum taggen gibt es schon 3 libs (vielleicht sogar noch mehr, hab noch nich mal richtig danach gesucht) - von Tag-Progs mal ganz zu schweigen. Wozu frag ich mich da nur? Lieber ein Tool, aber dafür ein vernünftiges.

 

Das war nicht so gemeint, ich meinte nur, dass abcde nicht der beste Ripper der Welt sein kann (diese Aussage, siehe einige Posts weiter oben), weil es nur ein Script ist, dass einen Ripper aufruft.

 *Shadows wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Lenz wrote:*   Leider gibt es für Linux immer noch keinen Ripper der an EAC (http://www.exactaudiocopy.de) heranreicht. Nein, auch cdparanoia nicht. 
> 
> Ok, dann frag ich mich aber gleich: Was kann EAC, was cdparanoia nich kann? Geschwindigkeitstest habe ich jetzt zwar noch keine gemacht, aber da das Koden (gerade bei meinen Systemen) eh nie auch nur annähernd so schnell sein wird wenn ich selbst nur mit 4x rippen würde, ist Speed eh kein Thema. Und fehlerfrei rippt cdparanoia allemale - und darauf kommt's ja hauptsächlich an. Oder gibt's da jetzt noch was, dass EAC so hervorhebt?

 

Also eines vorweg: Mit Geschwindigkeit hat das ganze überhaupt nichts zu tun. Denn es kommt auf die Auslesequalität drauf an, nicht auf die Geschwindigkeit (was du ja schon festgestellt hast). EAC rippt bei meinem CD-Brenner mit etwa 8x, beim DVD-Brenner nur 2x, das heißt, die Geschwindigkeit ist auch Laufwerksspezifisch.

Das letzte mal hab ich mir cdparanoia vor einem halben Jahr angeschaut, also verbessert mit, wenn sich etwas getan hat. Ich wäre ja selber glücklich, zum rippen nicht immer Windows booten zu müssen.

Was mir fehlt ist:

* fehlende Möglichkeit, den Audio-Buffer und die C2-Fehlerkorrenktur zu deaktivieren.

* keine Erstellung von CUE-Sheets möglich, die das 1:1 wiederherstellen von Audio-CDs aus den Audiodateien ermöglicht.

* keine möglichkeit die Pausen zwischen den Tracks zu scannen und in eine Datei (CUE-Sheet) zu schreiben

* einige Dinge mehr, die jetzt zu sehr in die Tiefe gehen würden, aber die ich auch gerne noch aufzählen kann, wenn erwünscht

 *Shadows wrote:*   

> Aso, wennste schon am Metallica-Album testest, dann teste doch bitte mal die verschiedenen Qualitäten (3 und 5 hauptsächlich) bei OGG - da würden mich die Unterschiede eher interessieren. Dass MP3 erst ab 192kbs interessant ist (sowohl in Bezug auf Größe als auch auf Qualität) weiß ich bereits 

 

Werd' ich machen.

 *Shadows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @lefou + Aldo:
> 
> Jupp, derzeit favorisiere ich auch ganz klar OGG, kleiner, bessere Qualität und dann auch noch frei - was will man mehr 
> ...

 

Mach' mal einen Vergleichstest mit MPC wenn du Lust hast. Die Dateien sind zwar etwas größer (empfohlen so etwa ø170-ø200 kbps), aber dafür auch äußerst transparent in der Qualität.

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## Shadows

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> In Anbetracht der immer größer und preiswerter werdenden Festplatten kann man die Größe der Dateien wohl bald vernachlässigen. Mir ist das jetzt schon egal, ich habs immer noch nicht geschafft meine 120 GB Platte auch nur annähernd vollzubekommen.

 

Stimmt schon, aber dieses Argument gefällt mir prinzipiell nicht. Das hör ich öfters von Leuten, die Websites mit tonnenweise Pics, Flash und sonstigem Kram vollkleistern. Die sagen dann auch "Bei den heutigen Bandbreiten ist das doch mittlerweile egal". Oder man sieht's an den Games, wo dann auch gesagt wird "Egal, HW ist doch massenhaft Power da, scheiß auf Optimierung." Wenn ich's kleiner und dadurch effizienter halten kann, is mir das ganz recht. Außerdem will ich nicht jedesmal, wenn ich nen tragbaren Player auffüllen will, alles wieder konvertieren müssen.

Aber generell hast Du natürlich recht. Meine Platte krieg ich wohl auch nicht so schnell voll, und die Tatsache, dass es lossless ist, ist auch schon nicht schlecht. Sollte man später mal Platzprobleme kriegen, kann man die immer noch in nem lossy-Format konvertieren oder eben wegbrennen. Kann man eigentlich von lossless direkt nach lossy konvertieren? Dürfte ja kein Akt sein denke ich.

 *Lenz wrote:*   

>  *Shadows wrote:*   Und was ist MPC? Hab ich bisher noch nichts von gehört. 
> 
> Da schaust du am besten hier, ist sozusagen der Codec der Audiophilen. 

 

Hmm.. Link vergessen glaube ich, oder? :)

Durch bisschen googlen hab ich aber mittlerweile raus, dass es sich da wohl um MPEGPlus alias MP+/MPC handelt. Frage mich jedoch, was dann bei fast doppelter Dateigröße / Bitrate an hörbarem Unterschied zu nem OGG sein soll? Ich denke nicht, dass sich das lohnt, oder?

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Das letzte mal hab ich mir cdparanoia vor einem halben Jahr angeschaut, also verbessert mit, wenn sich etwas getan hat. Ich wäre ja selber glücklich, zum rippen nicht immer Windows booten zu müssen.

 

Nö, da muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen. An cdparanoia is schon seit über drei Jahren nichts mehr gemacht worden ;) (Siehe Link im meinem Posting darüber)

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Was mir fehlt ist:
> 
> * fehlende Möglichkeit, den Audio-Buffer und die C2-Fehlerkorrenktur zu deaktivieren.
> 
> * keine Erstellung von CUE-Sheets möglich, die das 1:1 wiederherstellen von Audio-CDs aus den Audiodateien ermöglicht.
> ...

 

Nee, brauchste nich, klingt mir alles schon viel zu hoch :) Ich hab da nicht so tiefgehende Kenntnisse, aber Fragen habe ich da schon zu ;)

- wofür brauchst Du Punkt 1?

- Zu 2 und 3: Reicht es nicht, einfach die gerippten Dateien wieder auf eine CD zu brennen wenn man wirklich eine wiederherstellen will? Direktes Brennen von FLAC müsste doch möglich sein oder nicht? Und ob die Pausen jetzt haargenau die selben sind - ist doch nicht so wichtig, oder? Ich weiß natürlich nicht, ob so eine "manuell wiederhergestellte CD" nicht wieder eine andere ID hätte und man dadurch Schwierigkeiten hätte ein CDDB-lookup zu machen?

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Mach' mal einen Vergleichstest mit MPC wenn du Lust hast. Die Dateien sind zwar etwas größer (empfohlen so etwa ø170-ø200 kbps), aber dafür auch äußerst transparent in der Qualität.

 

Wenn Du mir nochmal nen Quick-Link schicken kannst, wo ich Infos herkrieg bzw. mir den entsprechenden ebuild nennst damit ich den mergen kann würde ich das gerne machen (world-update läuft allerdings noch - kann also noch ein - zwei Tage dauern... ;).

Ich will mir wie schon erwähnt vorher ein genaues Bild machen was grad so technisch abgeht mit den Codecs und mir dann den (oder auch die) besten Codec(s) raussuchen, damit ich mal meine gesamte CD-Sammlung auf Platte bringen kann - ständig CD's zu wechseln ist nämlich mittlerweile echt nicht mehr angesagt. Und das will ich wie gesagt dann auch möglichst automatisiert machen (Tags füllen, richtiges Verzeichnis rein etc.).

Wo wir auch schon beim nächsten interessanten Thema wären: Player bzw. Verwaltungsprogramme für Musik- oder generell Multimedia-Dateien. Kannst mir da was empfehlen? Bin vorerst auf madman gestoßen, und klingt schon mal nicht allzu schlecht. Aber da ich noch nicht wirklich danach gesucht habe kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es noch bessere Sachen gibt. Derzeit benutze ich XMMS als Player und zur Verwaltung Verzeichnisse und einen File-Manager ;) Ist natürlich nicht gerade das Optimum - zumindest letzteres...

Greetz

Shad

----------

## Lenz

Nachreichung des Link:

http://www.audiohq.de/index.php?showtopic=51

----------

## Shadows

Ah ja, thx :)

Greetz

Shad

----------

## jazzesnee

 *Shadows wrote:*   

> @sarahb523:
> 
> Sprichst Du jetzt hier nur vom Rippen oder kodierst Du dabei auch gleich nach MP3/OGG?
> 
> 

 

Ich spreche hier vom Rippen, wobei Grip direkt beim Rippen anfängt zu encodieren, also nur wenig später fertig wird. Wie viel, das hängt von der verwendeten CPU ab.

----------

## Lenz

 *Shadows wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   In Anbetracht der immer größer und preiswerter werdenden Festplatten kann man die Größe der Dateien wohl bald vernachlässigen. Mir ist das jetzt schon egal, ich habs immer noch nicht geschafft meine 120 GB Platte auch nur annähernd vollzubekommen. 
> 
> Stimmt schon, aber dieses Argument gefällt mir prinzipiell nicht. Das hör ich öfters von Leuten, die Websites mit tonnenweise Pics, Flash und sonstigem Kram vollkleistern. Die sagen dann auch "Bei den heutigen Bandbreiten ist das doch mittlerweile egal". Oder man sieht's an den Games, wo dann auch gesagt wird "Egal, HW ist doch massenhaft Power da, scheiß auf Optimierung." Wenn ich's kleiner und dadurch effizienter halten kann, is mir das ganz recht.

 

Der Vergleich hinkt etwas, denn bei verlustfreien Audiocodecs bekommst du ja auch was Geboten für die erbrachte Leistung (den Plattenplatz). Und wenn ich mir ein Musikarchiv aufbaue, dann möchte ich eben auch, dass das Archiv möglichst zukunfssicher ist. Das ist - wenn einem an Audioqualität gelegen ist - bei sämtlichen Lossy Codecs ab dann nicht mehr der Fall, wenn das Format durch ein neueres Abgelöst wird und es ums Transcodieren geht. Denn dann hört man ganz deutlich Verluste.

Daher ist das mit den großen Platten nicht so gemeint, dass ich ja viel Platz habe und den zumüllen kann, sondern vielmehr, dass es sich lohnt den Platz zu investieren. So sehe ich das zumindest.

 *Shadows wrote:*   

> Kann man eigentlich von lossless direkt nach lossy konvertieren? Dürfte ja kein Akt sein denke ich.

 

Klar, das ist überhaupt kein Problem. Es gibt unter Linux die Möglichkeit diverse Skripte zu verwenden die den Vorgang automatisieren. Unter Windows kann ich nur zu foobar2000 raten. Bei foobar2000 (und den Skripten auch, wenn man die richtigen einsetzt) werden sogar die Tags mit in die neuen Dateien übernommen.

 *Shadows wrote:*   

> Hmm.. Link vergessen glaube ich, oder? 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich denke nicht, dass sich das lohnt, oder?
> ...

 

Schon erledigt. Doch es lohnt sich IMO auf alle Fälle. Wenn du einigermaßen gute Audiohardware hast, mach doch mal ein Vergleichstest. Ich höre auf jedenfall einen Unterschied.

 *Shadows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - wofür brauchst Du Punkt 1?
> 
> - Zu 2 und 3: Reicht es nicht, einfach die gerippten Dateien wieder auf eine CD zu brennen wenn man wirklich eine wiederherstellen will? Direktes Brennen von FLAC müsste doch möglich sein oder nicht? Und ob die Pausen jetzt haargenau die selben sind - ist doch nicht so wichtig, oder? Ich weiß natürlich nicht, ob so eine "manuell wiederhergestellte CD" nicht wieder eine andere ID hätte und man dadurch Schwierigkeiten hätte ein CDDB-lookup zu machen?

 

Punkt 1 braucht man, um 100% sicher sein zu können, dass die ausgelesenen Audiodaten mit denen der CD übereinstimmen. Denn EAC und auch cdparanoia lesen im sogenannten Secure Mode aus. Dabei wird jeder Sektor mindestens zweimal ausgelesen und  das Ergebnis miteinander verglichen. Wenn nun der Audiobuffer aktiviert ist, dann liefert das CD-Laufwerk beim 2. Auslesen die gleichen Audiodaten aus dem Audio-Buffer und somit werden Fehler nicht erkannt. Daher ist es von Nöten den Audio-Buffer des Laufwerks auszustellen, was bei cdparanoia nicht möglich ist. Hier steht das ganze nochmal genauer erklärt: http://www.audiohq.de/index.php?showtopic=48

Zu C2: C2 ist eine hardwareseitige Fehlerkorrektur. Eigentlich eine gute Sache, aber viele Implementationen sind fehlerhaft und von geringer Qualität und daher eher ein Störfaktor als eine Hilfe.

 *Shadows wrote:*   

>  *Lenz wrote:*   Mach' mal einen Vergleichstest mit MPC wenn du Lust hast. Die Dateien sind zwar etwas größer (empfohlen so etwa ø170-ø200 kbps), aber dafür auch äußerst transparent in der Qualität. 
> 
> Wenn Du mir nochmal nen Quick-Link schicken kannst, wo ich Infos herkrieg bzw. mir den entsprechenden ebuild nennst damit ich den mergen kann würde ich das gerne machen (world-update läuft allerdings noch - kann also noch ein - zwei Tage dauern... .

 

```

*  media-plugins/xmms-musepack

      Latest version available: 0.99

      Latest version installed: 0.99

      Size of downloaded files: 195 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.uni-jena.de/~pfk/mpp/ http://corecodec.org/projects/mpc/

      Description: XMMS plugin to play audio files encoded with Andree Buschmann's encoder Musepack (mpc, mp+, mpp)

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-sound/musepack-tools [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.15r-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.15r

      Size of downloaded files: 525 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.uni-jena.de/~pfk/mpp/ http://corecodec.org/projects/mpc/

      Description: Musepack audio compression tools

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

```

 *Shadows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich will mir wie schon erwähnt vorher ein genaues Bild machen was grad so technisch abgeht mit den Codecs [...]

 

Dann schau mal auf http://www.audiohq.de vorbei, da gibts jede Menge an nützlichen Information zu diesem Thema.

 *Shadows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wo wir auch schon beim nächsten interessanten Thema wären: Player bzw. Verwaltungsprogramme für Musik- oder generell Multimedia-Dateien. Kannst mir da was empfehlen? Bin vorerst auf madman gestoßen, und klingt schon mal nicht allzu schlecht. Aber da ich noch nicht wirklich danach gesucht habe kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es noch bessere Sachen gibt.

 

Das Thema interessiert mich auch. Derzeit mach ich's noch wie du per Dateisystem. Aber es werden Tage kommen an denen das einfach zu unübersichlich wird. Daher bin ich um jeden Tipp dankbar. Werde mir madman gleich mal ansehen. Danke für den Hinweis.

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

